# Willing to buy a white shepherd puppy



## santanu18 (May 23, 2010)

Can anyone please recommend me where can I find a white shepherd or white german shepherd puppy?I am from India.I searched a lot at my local breeder.But haven't find any.Is it possible to import a puppy from US and if possible how much will it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you contacted any GSD breeders in India? Regular dark GSD's can still have white GSD's in a litter.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

As someone with 30+ years experience with the WGS in US and Canada I would recommend Joanne Chanyi of Hoofprint Kennel in Canada. She is one of the most helpful and knowledgeable people about the breed, it's history and various health issues I know of. She's also 150% honest, and has experience exporting dogs. Best of luck. Jill


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

windwalker718 said:


> As someone with 30+ years experience with the WGS in US and Canada I would recommend Joanne Chanyi of Hoofprint Kennel in Canada. She is one of the most helpful and knowledgeable people about the breed, it's history and various health issues I know of. She's also 150% honest, and has experience exporting dogs. Best of luck. Jill


Here's a link to Joanne's website:
Hoofprint Farm and Lynsdens Kennels

You also might want to contact some of the WGSD clubs, they may be able to help you:
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome

White German Shepherd Dog Club International
White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc.™

White Shepherd Club of Canada
WSCC White Shepherd Club of Canada

American White Shepherd Association
AWSACLUB.com: Home of the American White Shepherd Association

United White Shepherd Club
United White Shepherd Club - Our dogs do stuff!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Forgot to add that since you're in India, you may also want to look for information about the Berger Blanc Suisse Dogs or the White Swiss Shepherd which are also genetically white GSDs.


----------

